# genetic difference of levis levis and levis occidentalis/pilbarensis



## Shonfield (May 21, 2009)

hi,

I am curious as to if there are any genetic differences with the normal levis levis and the levis occidentalis or pilbarensis? Most of the government departments classify them all under levis levis, so does this mean they have the same genetic makeup and just look slightly different?

Also, i am very very against hybrids of any reptiles and i am not wanting to cross the two, but if a levis levis and occi or pilb were to mate, would the offspring be fine or deformed in some way?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 21, 2009)

Most classify them simply as N. levis don't they? There would be some genetic differences, but unsure if any markers would have been uncovered.

The offspring would be fine but still subspecies crosses.


----------



## JasonL (May 21, 2009)

I'm sure the offsping would be fine, I doubt there would be much more of a genetic difference than 2 levis levis from each end of their range.


----------

